# Thompson Chain Reference



## Pilgrim (Jun 17, 2006)

Any users of the Thompson Chain Reference Bible here? 

This is about the only study Bible that I don't have, and it from the looks of it it might be better than any of the multitude that I do have. 

It seems that this Bible is a good tool for comparing Scripture with Scripture and is touted as being "unbiased" (although I notice it was first published by a Methodist publishing house). It is also available in nearly every major translation, and I would imagine that the ESV will appear before long. 

I saw some complaints on Amazon about poor quality in the leather versions over the past few years.

[Edited on 6-17-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 17, 2006)

I think the Thompson Chain is indeed the best of the Study Bibles. I have used one since 1995. If you don't mind KJV, I can sell you a black Genuine leather at a good price. (I have 3 - one well worn, two nearly brand new)


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I think the Thompson Chain is indeed the best of the Study Bibles. I have used one since 1995. If you don't mind KJV, I can sell you a black Genuine leather at a good price. (I have 3 - one well worn, two nearly brand new)



If it does not have any markings I would be very interested. I was considering getting it in the KJV since the only KJV I have is a smallish reference edition with small type. 

How much better is the Thompson Chain Reference from the cross references in a reference edition of the NASB or ESV? (Those are the two best ref. editions, in my opinion).


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



The NASB or ESV are not even close. In addition to the normal side margin cross references, each cross reference has a "chain" number assigned to it. For example, HONOR-DISHONOR has its own outline, with numbers 1676 to 1690 assigned to it. "Glory of Man" is 1682, "Fame" is 1684, etc. Each number has verses assigned to it. Then in the back, the numbers are all laid out alphabetically by subject, with the full text of most of the references right there. No need to flip back through 20 references. They are all right there. There are like 600 pages of charts, Bible Helps, references, Life of ___, archaeology Material, etc.

As I said, it is in my opinion the best Study Bible on the market. There is no overall system to the references, so no "bad notes" (think New Geneva) or bad theology (think NIV Study Bible).

If you would like it, it has no notes at all, no markings and is perfect. I bought two before I got married, one for each of us. But I already had a larger size one for myself, and aftre we got married, I did not need three. So one has been on my shelf for 10 years. Tell me what they go for now, and you can have mine for 60% of whatever it is. I'll mail it to you, and if you don't think it is what you need, you mail it back. But you are going to love it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 17, 2006)

Scripture Truth has Black Genuine Leather KJV Thompson Chain for $46.95 and Deluxe Genuine Leather (whatever that is) for $57.95. 

http://www.scripturetruth.com/_store/default.asp

[Edited on 6-18-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 17, 2006)

It is genuine leather. The Deluxe is "padded" I believe.

Now that I look at it, the outer binding (which is not sewn, like far too many Bibles) is starting to come away. It could be fixed, glued or rebound - and might never actually separate.

Anyway, I don't want you to dislike it, because I am more concerned that you like the Thompson and use it. So I would send it for $20 shipped. If you don't like it, you ship it back, and I rip up the check.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 17, 2006)

And Scripture Truth has some very good deals. You won't a Thompson anywhere cheaper. They are VERY Dispensational, and heavy KJV emphasis (although they also carry a ton of NIVs), but their prices are very good, especially on leather Bibles. I first bought from them in the mid 90s.


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 18, 2006)

I barely got one last week though I've GIVEN away many as gifts. I gave them for the same reason that they are not "biased". 
Last year I gave a friend one for Christmas that I bought direct from Kirkbride. It was Moroccan leather black. Absolutely beautiful. He uses it a lot which is what really matters. 
As for me I ordered one made from Nelson in Calfskin leather which is REALLY beautiful. About my only complaint is that I think the PAPER on the Kirkbride appears to be of a better quality. I got mine in NKJV & my friends in NASB as that's his fave version. 
Haven't had enought time with mine to actually state how I like it as a study bible. My main study bible is a Dake...I got it when I was full blown Word of Faith & I just got SO used to it heretical notes aside. The concordance, Greek & Hebrew aids , cross references etc are excellent. To bad the notes on it are not Reformed.


----------

